# Scuffs in acrylic headlamp



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't know if this is the correct forum. Does anyone know how to take light scuff marks from an acrylic headlamp cover?


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

I had badly UV damaged headlamps on an 18yo Polo which repolished perfectly using:
https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...eadlight-restoration-complete-kit-179824.html

Remember to mask off the surrounding bodywork to protect against damage from the abrasive discs.
Cover everything inc engine etc with newspaper to avoid getting spots of polish all over the place.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Try Brasso - it contains a mild abrasive ingredient.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

How To Restore Headlights PERMANENTLY ( Better Than a BRAND NEW Headlight ) 


YouTube.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Might be a bit expensive, but toothpaste does the same. Also good for getting scratches off watch 'glass' faces.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

duncs said:


> Might be a bit expensive, but toothpaste does the same. Also good for getting scratches off watch 'glass' faces.




For sure. The comments on the YouTube says the methods like toothpaste etc will do the job, but won't do a full job. Thankfully I don't own a car! Probably the easiest thing is to get the buffing pads for attachments for the hand drill and then try the toothpaste etc.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree, Stephen. I probably own a car, but I don't drive. No driving licence. Just as well, I suppose.
As for the easiest, when there is a problem, I say to her, take the effing thing over to the garage in Uist, let them sort it!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

duncs said:


> I agree, Stephen. I probably own a car, but I don't drive. No driving licence. Just as well, I suppose.
> As for the easiest, when there is a problem, I say to her, take the effing thing over to the garage in Uist, let them sort it!



I got my driving license... back about 1976. Once I got it I thought, "I don't ever want to use it!" Never did so I never hit anything either! New D/L at '65' I kept the license for the bike but had then remove the private car part.

Jim... did you kind my msg on SN? re the Beautfort Sea etc. Came up blank.

Stephen


----------

